# Urgent ,help !! Buyer w/no knowledge



## wsv3424 (Apr 3, 2011)

Howzit , Bought my ev truck conv. a few years back and then my son allowed the pack to completely sulfate . Fast fwd. to present . Currently caring for 99 yr. old bedridden mom and have to sell my ev trruck as-is.
Novice is buying today w/24 new batteries and wants to install and drive off.
I have forgotten everything I learned and dont want to be the novice helping another novice in factors determining whether anything we do tonite transfering to new pack can cause ANY DAMAGE to the electronics [charger,controller etc] since my knowledge was shabby at best when I bought the truck but I would have time to learn all as I used the vehicle daily but this is now morphed into a situation I do not feel comfortable with w/outa knowledgeable ev person here to make ABSOLUTELY SURE buyer cant damage these componenet whqat so ever then walk off leaving a messy expense for me . I can not allow anything negatively impacting my situation and being so I feel it beneficial to both parties to pay someone a fee to address this install here at my home thereby eleiminating any possible tragedies to the equiptment doing the install/change-out. If anybody feels like assisting this buyer to make certain nothing gets shorted etc I will be very appreciative !! I am protecting every dollar as caring for my mom is very very expensive and this is being sold to care for her . If you know a competant ev technician local to Dallas PLS ADVISE ! THANK YOU ,
Will- 214-772-9823


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

tell him to pay first and then he can play with the car
if ur gonna let him play with it and then let him walk after he breaks something, well thats just not smart business
if he tells u that he doesnt want to buy a car that doesnt work and thats why he wants to test it, thats a risk he will have to take


----------



## wsv3424 (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks, appreciate that. He paid me last nite and got title but Saturday he will change the pack out and for this young novice I want to have him increase his knowledge so gave him all the manuals on the components but I'd still like someone w/expert knowledge [of which I do not possess since the pack was left to sulfate 2 weeks after I got it here ] sooo I have the cash in hand but sure would rather get an expert than not and have him fry his money in my garage,lol. Still, to get someone around Dallas will take doing some work to locate but I will pay him his time . I would think a dis-connect at the last place before the wire enters the controller or charger or whatever location the build manual shows the connection would be a safe logical location so no arcing ro shorts occur. Am I on the right path ?
Dont mind someones challege to this since I have no knowledge as previously stated. 
Onje day when time and funds permit I will get another ev truck but had to sacrifice for medical reasons .
THANKS AGAIN , any help beats the heck out of taking a chance .
mahalo folks!


----------

